

Ask HN: What Marketplace Payment Systems are available for non U.S.  start-ups? - manishsharan

I am bootstrapping a marketplace  for trading niche digital goods but  I am based in Canada.  I have found that commonly mentioned marketplace payment systems  on HN -- Balanced, Braintree , Stripe , and Amazon FPS only support US based companies. Could someone please advise what options are available for non-US based businesses?
======
manishsharan
I spoke with a Braintree representative and he did mention that they have
plans to extend their their marketplace solution to Canada but I can't wait
that long.

